
Dark (Programming Language) - tosh
https://darklang.com/
======
pbiggar
Thanks for posting, happened to catch this in new. Anything I can tell people
about Dark? (You'll generally find more info in
[https://medium.com/darklang](https://medium.com/darklang), though we're
redoing the site now).

------
tosh
How Dark deploys code in 50ms:

[https://medium.com/darklang/how-dark-deploys-code-
in-50ms-77...](https://medium.com/darklang/how-dark-deploys-code-
in-50ms-771c6dd60671)

